# Azoo Palm Filter Question



## Withered (Mar 13, 2012)

I recently bought an azoo filter for my 5 gallon tank. I have to say, the filter is quite nice, it's small and has an adjustable nozzle so you can adjust the flow of the water. Twilight doesn't seem to be bothered much at all by it. In fact alot of times he gets curious swims by it and looks at the bubbles it makes. Anyways! My question is...what is some good filter media to put inside the filter? It comes with two sponges. A white one and a black one, but i'm not sure that is enough to provide the right filtration he needs to have a cycled tank. Plus i'm not sure I understand how to put things inside the chamber either. >.< I'm a noob at filters since i've never had one. Any advice/help on this topic would be appreciated!


----------



## Surferjo (Oct 6, 2012)

The white one is what I would call a "polisher" or mechanical filter. this one will pick up the particles floating around in the tank to keep the water physically clean. The black one I assume is your bio filter media. it provides surface area for the Beneficial Bacteria to grow. That is what will remove the Ammonia from your tank. I'm not familiar with that particular filter so i cant say too much about its ability to keep your tank clean. Get a good test kit (not strips) and continue with your standard water changes. See how the Ammonia levels are after your tank fully cycles. With one fish that filter material may be all you need.


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKkChviIQds

This is how I set mine up.. followed his instructions.


----------



## Withered (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for the responses guys! I am probably going to try the setup in the video. It looks pretty good. The only reason I was worried is because my tank doesn't seem that clear, and I thought the filter was supposed to keep the water looking clear, so I figured mine probably didn't have the proper filtration.


----------



## missusm (Jan 1, 2013)

Hi...
I installed an Azoo Palm Filter last night (being used in a 2.5g tank). I ended up stuffing some foam into the intake so the flow would be less, it seemed to work. This morning the water looked hazy and it appears to be coming from the filter. It concerned me enough to remove it. I rinsed the foam and yet it still appears to be hazy. I am going to purchase the AquaClear foam and Biomax and hope that resolves the issue. Also, it seemed that a few of the leaves on the live plants have curled, who knows, I did a full water change before installing the filter....our betta is acting normal....by the way, we are totally new to this and I feel like my head is spinning with info overload!

Any ideas, comments, etc, would be appreciated!


----------

